# herbal remedy for slow letdown?



## Jenns_3_babies (May 26, 2006)

can anyone tell me which herb(s) help w/ slow letdown and slow milk flow?


----------



## Jenns_3_babies (May 26, 2006)

anyone?

These are the herbs I ordered from mountainroseherbs that should be arriving tomorrow

fenugreek
alphalfa
caraway
blessed thistle
fennel
nettle
marshmallow root
red raspberry
lemon balm (gladdening herb)

does anyone think any of those will help my let down/slow milk flow? I have a low milk supply as well and plan on making my own mother's milk.


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

well, I know hops are supposed to help with relaxation, and in theory being more relaxed helps letdown.

I've heard most of the ones you mentioned are good for supply. espeecially fenugreek and blessed thistle.


----------



## MonkeysRUs (Jun 1, 2007)

http://www.lowmilksupply.org/herbalgalactagogues.shtml

Goat's Rue and Shatavari are two other herbs to look at. The above link has more info.

Fennel is a good one to try, as it tends to promote letdown rather than actually increasing milk supply. Again, there is more info on the above link.


----------



## Jenns_3_babies (May 26, 2006)

thank you. I got the Nursing Mother's Herbal the other week and read through that to decided which herbs to buy. But unless I missed something, it really didn't talk too much about let down. I thought I read something contradictived about goat's rue. I can't remember what now.

Thanks for the link. I can't wait to get my herbs today!


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

I think Blessed thistle has helped me with a slow letdown--my lactation tea has in it: Red Raspberry leaf, Nettle leaf, Fennel seed, Chamomile flower, Oat top, Fenugreek seed, Blessed Thistle herb, Alfalfa leaf. Once I started this, dd had no more problems with green poops (my milk got fattier) and wasn't as fussy...


----------



## Jenns_3_babies (May 26, 2006)

ugh. I made myself a cup of tea with everything listed in it. I had to plug my nose to drink it ! As long as it helps though


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Jenn,
Have you heard of the Marmet Massage technique for stimulating letdown and supply? If not reply here or PM me and I'll give you the link.
~Cath


----------



## Jenns_3_babies (May 26, 2006)

no i havent. i've tried regular massage, which doesnt work.i've never of that 1. would you mind sending me the link?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CathMac* 
Jenn,
Have you heard of the Marmet Massage technique for stimulating letdown and supply? If not reply here or PM me and I'll give you the link.
~Cath


----------



## danna (Mar 27, 2007)

Blessed Thistle is specifically for a slow let down. You should take it about 15 minutes before you're going to nurse. Lots of women have had great success with Fenugreek. You need to take that 3x a day, 3 capsules each time (depending on the dosage).

Another milk supply booster is oatmeal (need to eat it 3x a day though).


----------



## wantads (Apr 1, 2006)

Great information.

CathMac can you share the link for the massage technique? Thank you.


----------



## Martha_2sons (Mar 28, 2007)

I took a homeopathic that helped alot with let down. (So much so in fact that there was a period when I had to "uphill" nurse despite how I've struggled with low supply.)

It's from a company called RegenRx and it's the pituitary formula. If you google "RegenRx Pituitary" you'll find on-line sources for it. I took 15 drops 3X a day under my tongue.


----------



## Jenns_3_babies (May 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Martha_2sons* 
I took a homeopathic that helped alot with let down. (So much so in fact that there was a period when I had to "uphill" nurse despite how I've struggled with low supply.)

It's from a company called RegenRx and it's the pituitary formula. If you google "RegenRx Pituitary" you'll find on-line sources for it. I took 15 drops 3X a day under my tongue.

never heard of it, but def worth checking. Thanks.

BTW, I stopped taking pill form of herbs as I was taking too dang many....12 fenugreek, blessed thistle, and alfalfa. That's 36 herbal pills a day! Now, I drink my home made tea which is a lot nicer


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Jenns_3_babies and wantads,
Sorry I didn't see your requests sooner. Here's the link.

http://www.lactationinstitute.org/MANUALEX.html

For anyone that may be pumping there is an enhancement technique I read about once, probably on one of these boards.

PM me if you're interested and I'll point you towards one of my earlier posts with a description on the technique.
~Cath


----------

